# Nerite snail questions



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

So, both my 2.5 gallon tanks have some algae growth. I've been filtering (Tetra 3i filter in each) and I wipe down the algae off the sides when I WC, but I've been doing serious research into getting a nerite snail for Tycho's tank (he is more docile than Esmeralda) and if that works out, getting one for Esmeralda too. 

Stats for both tanks: 
One betta
Tetra 3i filter
Copious java moss
Water temp between 79 and 82 degrees

The lids for each tank are not entirely on, because I'd have to drill holes in some serious metal for my heater cord and my airline tubing, but they are cracked relatively small, away from the waterline by 2 inches (I have jumpers and I'm paranoid even with lids), and I'm willing to vigilantly check tanks for snails in the morning, as well as supplement with algae wafers if they appear to need the food boost.

So... no snail? See how a nerite does in Tycho's tank and go from there? What does the fox say? (It's a little late, and I've been researching snails all night, sorry )


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

Nerite snails are awesome, I have a large amount of them in my 75 gallon with no lids on. I also have some in a 6 gallon aquastyle tank without the lid. The sometimes come to the top to dry their shells but they will go back to the water. They are also awesome algae eaters too. Get them.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

I bought one for Tycho's tank, as he is much less hostile than Esmeralda is. So far, he's relatively not reacting to Indigo, except for when he's nose to nose with Indigo and then he's like "OH CRAP A SNAIL FLARE AHHHHH!" But after about 10 seconds of that, he goes back over to his new anubias plant and tries to figure out if it's edible or not again, so... we'll see how it goes.

I'm still thinking Esmeralda will probably not get a snail, as she is crazy hostile to literally everything. A more territorial little critter, I have never seen. 

If Indigo and Tycho do not work out, I've decided I will move Indigo to another tank, and keep him on my desk. Haven't even had the critter for 12 hours yet and I'm already attached... is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I Love my Nitrite snails! sadly one of my four snails died when I got them from my LFS that special ordered them. At least I have three, one for each of my tanks. =)


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Tycho is best friends with Rowan. He'll hover, as Rowan slowly moves over the rock formation or substrate, and he'll just kind of drift along as Rowan moves... 

When Rowan goes in the rock cave, Tycho goes in with him and rests there. It's kind of the most adorable friendship I've ever seen.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh I'm in love with my nerites too!

I have two in my community tank ( very peaceful guys in there with just danios and ghost shrimp) and two in my 5 gallon with Miz Bea. She is another *extremely* territorial betta who refuses to live with anything else at all, but is doing fine with the nerites. I ordered mine from ebay, and I ordered the horned, or spiked ,variety. Sure enough, when they first went in she bumped one but got stung a bit!:lol: Now she totally ignores them and it's been several months. She's a bratty betta but not a dumb one, lol!

The guy I ordered them from sent two extra ( I ordered two) which is how I came to have two in the community tank. I actually don't have much algae in there, and the two in my betta's tank quickly cleaned up what was there.... I drop a couple of bits of algae wafer in every few days, the snails seem to go for it after a day has passed when it's softened up. I also "grow" some algae rocks in a tub for them

(My 5 gallon is a Fluval spec 5 with the center of the lid cut out but the snails have never tried to climb out btw)

They are so worth the trouble !!


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

I love my little Nerite. Her name is Zippy. 

I hear they tend to escape if they are in anything smaller than a 10-gallon, though. Mine escaped and almost died when I put her in a 1-gallon.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a nerite that wont stop laying eggs. Now i have little white eggs all over my tanks >.< She's a total algae wafer hogger. if she finds the algae wafer, she'll sit on top of it for days!



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sparketta (Nov 9, 2013)

While we're asking nerite questions...

I've heard they don't eat live plants - is this accurate?

Reproduction - is there a way to sex the snail so you only get a male to avoid the whole snail baby issue?

In case not, will the betta (semi)reliably eat the eggs? Are they very hard to get off the walls?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

sparketta said:


> While we're asking nerite questions...
> 
> I've heard they don't eat live plants - is this accurate?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

aokashi said:


> I have a nerite that wont stop laying eggs. Now i have little white eggs all over my tanks >.< She's a total algae wafer hogger. if she finds the algae wafer, she'll sit on top of it for days!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


two of my nitrite snails LOVE the wafers. But my third snail cannot get to the wafer fast enough.. my betta EATS it. x_x and then he gets really bloated. what else would work for food for the snails and the fish wont eat?


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

I remove Rowan to supplement his diet with one algae wafer a week. Tycho tries to eat the wafer otherwise.

In other news, I got a nerite snail for Esmeralda's tank, because it's about a week behind Tycho's tank, so we've got algae! I thought it might be dead when I brought it home, because it didn't move in acclimation, so I cupped it... and it's clearly a ninja snail, because I'd look over every five minutes and it was in a different spot in the cup. I've either got a poltergeist, or a ninja snail. So, placed it in the tank after a bit more acclimation... Esmeralda knocked it off the driftwood. So I set it gently on the bottom... come back five minutes later, and it's moved, but it rolled over. Now it's on the giant fake anubias plant, just so I can see if it latches on and moves... 

I either have no luck, or a fish bully. Ugh.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Tree said:


> two of my nitrite snails LOVE the wafers. But my third snail cannot get to the wafer fast enough.. my betta EATS it. x_x and then he gets really bloated. what else would work for food for the snails and the fish wont eat?


zucchini slices,blanched lettuce or no salt canned green beans.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

sandybottom said:


> zucchini slices,blanched lettuce or no salt canned green beans.



Thanks =D I will look into getting zucchini. =)


----------



## amykow (May 9, 2013)

My nerite snails will eat cooked frozen green beans, peas, and cauliflower. They have never eaten any leafy vegetables though. I gave up on lettuce and spinach.


----------

